# Manure/Compost spreader plans ??



## Clifford B. (Nov 20, 2019)

Hey all; I've been searchin fer plans to build one with no success.
Anyone out there have a set of plans ?
I could and probably will have to scratch build it but plans take some of the guess work out of it
and any mods I may need personally are easier in the long run. 
Thanks fellas.....................


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

probably easier to fix an old one than to build one from scatch


----------



## Clifford B. (Nov 20, 2019)

Finding one around here is an exercise in futility, and when you do find one the price is moronically high
for a unit not even worthy of the scrap yard.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Manure Spreaders - mini and compact ground driven manure spreaders by CMI made in the USA.


Manure spreaders factory direct. Compact manure spreaders, small ground models by CMI Horse Stalls and Equipment.



countrymanufacturing.com




looks like $3k for a small tractor sized one. I would think by the time you you one off buy things and overbuy since you are better off overbuilding a 1 off, you would probably be close to the purchase price into building one.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

How about a standard hay wagon with a couple of young bucks with shovels?


----------



## Clifford B. (Nov 20, 2019)

Grand kids and nephews are all growed up, so that's a no go anymore.
I can damn sure build one a *lot* cheaper than buyin one.............


----------

